# Not showing up or not responding.



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

I just wanted to see if anyone else here is experiencing people flaking.I've posted lots of fish or equipment and have had people flake.So many people contact me and seem interested then disappear near meeting time.I'm a long time member here ,and have been away for a while,now I've noticed that new members are more craigslistish.It's damn annoying.I feel like anything I post people right away bid down.Its not a bidding site.What happend to the old bca?


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Yep. The worst thing on the internet is letgo. Lots of propels ask still
Available never does anyone commit. It's
Like shopping the seats catalogue and wish list
But not serious .
Spring auction coming ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I certainly understand the frustration. When someone gives "their word", they should have a really GOOD reason for NOT keeping it - whether it is the Buyer OR the Seller. :0)

While this is not a bidding venue, some folks advertise as O.B.O. (ie. Or Best Offer). Maybe this is where the idea comes from that "any" listed price would be negotiable. For those Sellers who do not wish to negotiate, perhaps a statement to that effect in the listing may work (e.g. the price is FIRM). Then if a Seller receives no interest or response for that listed price, s/he can update the listing with a new, lowered price.

Just my 2-cents' worth.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

if it is any small consolation, there are still people comitted to their word. I purchased a boat I didn't want at all off Craigslist after I emailed a guy and said I wanted it. Problem was I impulse mailed the guy at like 5 am and by noon when it was time to go see said boat I did not want it at all. I comitted so in my driveway it sits.

On the selling side though I totally agree with you, it's a crap shoot. So much so I stopped trying to sell anything, with so many tire kickers and no shows if I put anything on line it is free pick up only. Commerce is commerce and people need to learn to keep their damn word!


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

I get a lot of no response but never had a no show yet, so quite lucky that way.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Only on Craigslist. I've had not have anyone bail on me from this forum. Lots of people asking if I can deliver out to Vancouver or surrey though, but I don't do that for as cheap as I sell stuff for. I'm at a disadvantage because fuel is higher out there.
Last year I found fish that were mine at the pet store in abbotsford. A little disheartening, I hope they made a few bucks atleast.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

What gets me is people posting something for sale and not monitoring or answering pm questions for many hours to days later.  I've been pretty lucky and have not had a lot of no shows from the forum, but a few from CL.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

It's the not getting back to interested buyers that's a bit weird. I figure if you are posting something for sale ... shouldn't the seller at least reply? Fine if it's already sold but it would be nice to know. 

As a buyer on this forum I figure a price is a price and it's going to another hobbyist. As a seller it's the same. If you want it delivered their's a cost unless for some reason you head in the seller's direction. 

I have bought great fish and equipment through BC Aq ... met great people, learnt a bunch, shared information. I can't think of a situation yet where I have bought from BC Aq members and it hasn't been a fair price and often folks will throw something else into to deal ... makes the travel for me from North Van all the better.


----------



## Administrator (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

As Mick2016 said, its a good idea to put details in the header/text like "price is firm" or "pick up only" etc. That normally defers people from contacting you for the sake of haggling or asking needless questions "i.e tire kickers".

Niall


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

What I hate is receiving Text calls when I don't have text
or exchanging 10 email with someone as the can't be bothered to call/phone me.

I can talk better/faster than I can type


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

mikebike said:


> What I hate is receiving Text calls when I don't have text
> or exchanging 10 email with someone as the can't be bothered to call/phone me.
> 
> I can talk better/faster than I can type


 I'm with you brother, "totally agree"


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

mikebike said:


> What I hate is receiving Text calls when I don't have text
> or exchanging 10 email with someone as the can't be bothered to call/phone me.
> 
> I can talk better/faster than I can type


Definitely guilty of that. I hate talking on the phone though.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I use email for correspondents, I use phone calls for dealings. Direct and such. Comes from being in trades for me. I know when I want people's money and they want my work, they want to hear my voice.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well I found that it is not very hard to answer "yes' to "Is it still available?" The former is certainly easier :bigsmile:
It is just the game of selling things that one need to get used to.
I have a personal policy that once I told someone I will pick up something - there is no change of mind.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mikebike said:


> What I hate is receiving Text calls when I don't have text
> or exchanging 10 email with someone as the can't be bothered to call/phone me.
> 
> I can talk better/faster than I can type


I have a 3 texts rule. After my third text or email, phone of drop conversation 

What I hate is after a text, I continue doing something only to be interrupted 1 minute later.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Texting honestly is the best way of communication is this day and age. Texts you don't have to pick up and answer if your doing something. You can always respond later. They are saved so you have proof of whatever the transaction maybe and there will be no miscommunications as it's right in your face. But I can understand why people who are less into technology prefer calling as it is easier and some people aren't fast texters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

DunderBear said:


> Texting honestly is the best way of communication is this day and age. Texts you don't have to pick up and answer if your doing something. You can always respond later. They are saved so you have proof of whatever the transaction maybe and there will be no miscommunications as it's right in your face. But I can understand why people who are less into technology prefer calling as it is easier and some people aren't fast texters.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I do agree that texting is a great communication tool, but I don't like having to go back and forth with conversations that in my opinion are easier done with conversation by phone or better yet face to face. Drives me crazy when I'm in a doctor's office waiting for an appointment and you look around the room and 80% of the people have their faces buried in their phones or better yet people having a meal at a restaurant are on their phones talking or texting, I thought the reason you went out for food was to be with your friends and talk back and forth to enjoy their company. The "old saying of a time and a place for everything" seems to be going by the way side as far as cell phones go IMO.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I just learned that by definition I'm a melennial, it made me sad. I couldn't agree with you more Guy. Face to Face is a lost art. We are getting old my friend.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you mean "millennial" my friend. Yeah, spelling & grammar are not high priorities with a lot of Millennials I find (I tutor a lot of Millennials btw). Spell-check, auto-correct & text-speak are killing the English language. Another reason why phone calls & face-to-face meetings are better. Nobody can hear your "spelling mistakes", lol.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I hate you in the nicest way possible Anthony


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

My preferred approach is to use the PM System through BCAq, to start. Many of us have not actually met others on this site IN PERSON so may not feel completely comfortable giving out personal e-mail addresses and phone numbers. (Some even may not have cell phones for texting.) "Getting acquainted" a bit more through PM-ing helps, I think.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I always hated talking on the phone before I ever had a cell. Texting is just a way I can communicate without actually calling anyone. When I was a teen, I would just show up at someone's house to see if they were home rather than phone them. I'd rather talk face to face than anything. Texting fills that gap so I don't have to phone anyone. Of course there is exceptions, like talking to family or friends that aren't close by.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

gklaw said:


> I have a 3 texts rule. After my third text or email, phone of drop conversation
> 
> What I hate is after a text, I continue doing something only to be interrupted 1 minute later.


Yup. This is about right for me - it comes down to the circumstances. I don't expect prompt communication from either conversationalists when texting or emailing. If I realize there is urgency or risk of miscommunication either by text OR by phone, I will switch to using the other method of communication.

This is how I rank priority communication methods from most urgent to non-urgent
Phone - Text - Email/PM. 
If I ask you to text me it probably means I would like a response within the next couple hours. Email: I'm expecting a response within a day or two. 
IT IS annoying when people don't bother to respond whatsoever, even when I send a follow-up email or text. This doesn't seem to happen as much on BCA as it does on craigslist though.


----------

